# Travel Destinations > South America >  Internet access while travelling in South America

## Travel4

Hi, 

I am hoping someone with recent experience can assist in my dilema.

I have bought a netbook and plan to write emails at my leisure and save them to a USB drive, hoping I can then get to an internet cafe and send them without paying for a lengthy time online.

However, I do have Wireless access on my netbook so will it be worth buying a prepaid internet USB thingy?  Does anyone have any experience of the wireless coverage in South America?  I dont want to pay a lot for something which ends up being next to useless!

We leave in 3 weeks and plan to go to Santiago, south to Cape Horn, north to Buenos Aires and across to Cusco via Puno, so any experince in these areas will be particularly relevant.

Any suggestions will be welcomed, thanks.

----------


## davidsmith36

There is no such thing as an “International network”. The closest I’ve found is a recently launched serviced called Doodad. However, not only is this only available in a limited number of countries, it’s also still very expensive.While I was in Honduras I went in to a shop and bought a Tigo internet dongle.

----------


## sukamin123

It's great to be here with everyone, I have a lot of knowledge from what you shared, to say thank you, the information and knowledge here helps me a lot.

----------


## sukamin123

A very interesting topic that I have been looking at, I think this is one of the most important pieces of information for me. And I'm glad to read your article. Thanks for sharing! bmi calculator

----------

